# Ever wonder just how much traffic MartialTalk gets?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2007)

Have ya?

In 2006, on the average MT moved 86 Gigabytes of data each month, with [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,852,694 pages viewed by over [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]256,679 visitors each month!

Dats a lotta data! 
[/FONT]

More info here:
http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm


----------



## exile (Jan 24, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Have ya?
> 
> In 2006, on the average MT moved 86 Gigabytes of data each month, with [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1,852,694 pages viewed by over [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]256,679 visitors each month!
> 
> ...



_Very_ interesting... I get the feeling that there are a lot of people who look at the site on a regular basis who aren't members... any way to get a kind of order of magnitude estimate of what the per centage of lurkers is?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 24, 2007)

Its because we all rock so much, the world just has to know wha we say and do!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 24, 2007)

...and it's cheaper than crack!


----------



## exile (Jan 24, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> ...and it's cheaper than crack!



... but at _least_ as addictive...


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome! Keep rocking and posting


----------



## morph4me (Jan 24, 2007)

All that information and experience in one place, so little time.:ubercool:


----------

